# I get error 734 ppp link control protocol



## amin_samy (Aug 27, 2009)

I have subscribed in mobile broadband service & when I try to connect my laptop using my mobile I get error 734 saying "ppp link control protocol was terminated " 

After watching too many people having same problem
I am trying to resolve this issue. Microsoft explains as follows:
RESOLUTION
To resolve this issue:
1. Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Network and Dial-up Connections.

NOTE: *For Windows xp service pack 3 that I have*
, click Start, point to Control Panel, and then point to Network Connections.
2. Right-click the appropriate dial-up networking connection, and then click Properties.
3. Click the Networking tab, and then click Settings.
4. Click to clear the Negotiate multi-link for single link connections check box (if it is selected).
5. Click OK, and then click OK.
6. Double-click the connection, and then click Dial.
? If this procedure resolves the issue and you can establish a dial-up connection, you do not have to follow the remaining steps in this article.
? If this does not resolve the issue and you cannot establish a dial-up connection, go to step 7 to continue to troubleshoot this issue.
7. Right-click the connection, and then click Properties.
8. Click the Security tab.
9. Under Security options, click Allow unsecured password in the Validate my identity as follows box, and then click OK.
10. Double-click the connection, and then click Dial to verify that you can establish a dial-up connection.

but I am sill have the same problem

I am sure the problem is the windows not in my mobile because I 
tested it on another laptop with anothe operation system version
I get this problem on windows vista and on windows xp service pack 3
so plz can anyone help me at the earlist ?


----------



## rodriguez29 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi
same exact problem will keep reading and post solution when found
.
any assistance will be apreciated

have a good day


----------

